# 8 years - you ok?



## golfergirl (Dec 8, 2010)

I can't help but notice your questions re: VAR's. While I could never go in the direction you chose with R, I sincerely hope all is well with you.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WhiteRabbit (May 11, 2011)

just caught that...hope everything is ok.

I admire your drive 8...and your amazing capacity for forgiveness...I sincerely hope all is still right in your world.


----------



## sexuallyfustrated (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm just getting to know you 8yr. You and many others have taken them time to read my post and help me with a difficult time. I hope your ok and I'm here if I could be of any help. How ever little it maybe.


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

Whats going on with 8 ?


----------



## golfergirl (Dec 8, 2010)

the guy said:


> Whats going on with 8 ?


Just asked a few questions on VAR's - just hoping things not flaring up again.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sexuallyfustrated (Mar 24, 2011)

golfergirl said:


> Just asked a few questions on VAR's - just hoping things not flaring up again.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


What exactly is VAR? I have so much to learn.


----------



## Numb-badger (May 18, 2011)

Voice activated recorder


----------



## sexuallyfustrated (Mar 24, 2011)

Numb-badger said:


> Voice activated recorder


Wow thankx.....how do I get my hands on one? Do you know?


----------



## Numb-badger (May 18, 2011)

Depends on which country you're in, but if you google surveillance equipment you should find what you're looking for.


----------



## Pit-of-my-stomach (Nov 2, 2010)

sexuallyfustrated said:


> Wow thankx.....how do I get my hands on one? Do you know?


virtually anywhere. Radio Shack, Wal-Mart, Office Depot etc...


----------



## sexuallyfustrated (Mar 24, 2011)

Pit-of-my-stomach said:


> virtually anywhere. Radio Shack, Wal-Mart, Office Depot etc...


Thankx guys


----------



## disbelief (Oct 31, 2010)

I hope all is well also 8.


----------

